# Python Hose Knock-Off Brand Alternative?



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get/buy this type of hose (clear/not clear) that's similar to Python No Spill and Clean?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Any hardware store should carry the clear vinyl hose. Usually, those are a bit thicker though but that shoudn't be a problem.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, hardware stores carry those vinyl hose but like you said, those are thicker and they're stiff... I'm particularly looking for hose that's pretty much the same like the Python's hose that is flexible and doesn't kink much...


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I use the Lee's brand pond tubing(black) whenever I need to plumb anything. It's pretty cheap at $0.20/ft for 1/2". It's a little less thicker and more flexible than the home improvement store tubing.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I've used a cheap garden hose for years. never had any kinking probs.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I got mine from Home Depot. 25 feet, works fantastically well. Flexible tubing, doesn't kink easily. Used a water bed drain/filler gadget, and an adapter, and I have a DIY python for ~1/4 of the price, if that. Works just as well as a $100 one.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

> I use the Lee's brand pond tubing(black) whenever I need to plumb anything. It's pretty cheap at $0.20/ft for 1/2". It's a little less thicker and more flexible than the home improvement store tubing.


Hmmm, I might check our local pond store if they have Lee's tubing... Thanks for the tip!



> I've used a cheap garden hose for years. never had any kinking probs.


I was considering that but I'd prefer transparent, clear, black color because I might use it also for my canister filter to replace old hoses...



> I got mine from Home Depot. 25 feet, works fantastically well. Flexible tubing, doesn't kink easily.


Hey TG, do you know the brand name of the hose you're talking about? I might visit HD again this weekend and see if they have the hose you're talking about...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi khanzer22,

I like the clear tubing at Lowe's better than the Home Depot type. I try to pick up Lee's from the LFS if it is for a canister filter.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Lowe's is a bit of a drive for me, but will check it out as well if I can't find any Lee's around the area... Thanks!


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

If you have a decent salt water fish store nearby, they should carry the Lee's stuff. If you don't mind spending some money, tygon tubing is great stuff. Real flexible yet it doesn't kink, kind of like the rena canister tubing if you have any experience with them.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

This is the link where to purchase tygon tubing for my DIY filter http://www.jab-tech.com/Tygon-R-3603-3-8-ID-5-8-OD-Chemical-Tubing-pr-3872.html


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

> If you have a decent salt water fish store nearby, they should carry the Lee's stuff. If you don't mind spending some money, tygon tubing is great stuff. Real flexible yet it doesn't kink, kind of like the rena canister tubing if you have any experience with them.


Good idea, I haven't thought of checking out the local salt water fish stores around the area... Now I have too many stores to check LOL

Thanks again!



> This is the link where to purchase tygon tubing for my DIY filter http://www.jab-tech.com/Tygon-R-3603...g-pr-3872.html


Ooohh, tempting! That's exactly what I have in mind if I don't find Lee's or any cheap hose that complies to my requirements  Nice find too with the price, US Plastics sell this for $3.06/ft ... With the 3/8 ID, will this work on my Rena xp3 canister filter? Will it stretch enough to fit on a 5/8 filter tube/barb?

Thanks!


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

3/8 tubing may work, but it will be a stretch literally. Excuse my dry humor. They make that tubing in 1/2" and that may be easier to stretch. Just run the tubing under hot water and put some vaseline on the barb. Any of the tygon tubing that is food safe will work just fine, just get the thinner walled stuff, like 1/8" or so.


----------

